# ******* Hottub



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

good use for that old tub..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> good use for that old tub..


 Where's the wet venting on this one??


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

No way!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe that one might just have been posted here about a bunch of years ago... :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Saw that on Break the other day


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I believe that one might just have been posted here about a bunch of years ago... :laughing:


Yeah. I know I did it once.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How'd they plug the drain? Doesn't look "*******" at all to me, looks like they're boiling a couple of ****'s alive.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Whats up with that red bottle? Lotion or Ketchup for boiled dogs?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

If the cannibal chief was cooking two clowns in there, ....it would taste funny:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> If the cannibal chief was cooking two clowns in there, ....it would taste funny:laughing:


 With Carrots!:laughing:


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks romantic. At first glance, I thought that the grass was green shag carpet!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Whats cooking bug stew!:laughing:


----------

